
Ask HN: Successful one-person online businesses? - fastbmk
How many people on hacker news are running successful online businesses on their own? What is your business and how did you get started?<p>Defining successful as a profitable business which provides the majority of the owners income.
======
fastbmk
Publish a book.

~~~
dacracot
The book should be titled, "How to create a successful one-person online
business."

~~~
fastbmk
Would you buy one?

